

Finding my way around Shenzhen - Isofarro
http://geektrails.com/2013/02/finding-my-way-around-shenzhen/

======
lutusp
A quote: "Although there are a few little gotchas with GPS positioning in
China. There are mutterings online that GPS location services are out by about
40-100 meters in China. I don’t know if this is the case."

No, the GPS coordinates and the satellite pictures are correct (because the
satellites taking the pictures use GPS positions to coordinate themselves).
The problem is the geological coordinate datum used in Chinese road maps,
which differs from that used in the U.S. and Europe:

<http://www.eye4software.com/resources/datums/>

